# MyCyclingLog display



## Eribiste (12 Jul 2015)

The mycyclinglog signature line on my posts has had a dickey fit! I've gone through the inserting process, but all that shows is a broken link type icon with IMG in it. I expect I'm doing something wrong, but I don't know what.


----------



## helston90 (12 Jul 2015)

Mine died a few days ago- usual it sorts itself out after a few days once someone realises!


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Jan 2016)

I've just come to the end of my first year using mycyclinglog and have altered my target distance for the year now that 2016 has got underway but it doesn;t seem to have changed on my ticker here. I did it a few days ago. Is this just lag because the MCL mods have better things to do at this time of year, or do I need to do something else to link the new goal to here?
Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> I've just come to the end of my first year using mycyclinglog and have altered my target distance for the year now that 2016 has got underway but it doesn;t seem to have changed on my ticker here. I did it a few days ago. Is this just lag because the MCL mods have better things to do at this time of year, or do I need to do something else to link the new goal to here?
> Thanks.




MCL mods have nothing to do with your ticker.
You have to go into your signature and edit it from there.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> MCL mods have nothing to do with your ticker.
> You have to go into your signature and edit it from there.


As the progress bar and miles completed all update automatically via linked data from the MCL site I figured the mileage goal would work in the same way. Didn't realise I could edit the URL line in the signature. Thanks for putting me straight.


----------

